# What to do, what to do...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My new DW788 arrives Saturday and of course I'd like to jump right on it. Since I use my tablet extensively I was thinking this might be a good first project. What say the more experienced among us?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

While we are waiting for replies from the more experienced scroll sawyers among us may I ask ,do you already have a few good quality blades? what sizes/brand ?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

distrbd, no blades but I read about the recommended set to buy on the blog you sent me.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I would order the following blades from Mike(Flying Dutchman blades) until you decide what works best for you.

FD-P No. 2/0 3 doz,
FD-P No. 3 2 doz
FD-NS No. 3/0 1 doz


----------



## Madwood (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats on your new 788. I've had mine since '04 and love it. If you've never scrolled before, I would practice on something else other than the tablet stand. You'll want to get a feel for the saw and scrolling in general. It's actually quite a slippery slope and I got on it 25+ yrs. ago with a Dremel Moto Shop. As for blades, I agree with Ken that FD blades are top notch. I would get in touch with Mike @ mikesworkshop.com and consult with him and possibly get a sampler from him. I have a selection of about 20 or so different blades and sizes. Depending on the project, you will want different blades. Thinner woods require smaller blades and larger blades for thicker woods. It's also going to depend on the wood. I would get the sampler and see what works best for you.

Hope this helps,
John


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats….I received my D788 and the stand a week ago. All assembled and waiting for the blades I ordered to come in. The two that came with the saw aren't the best. Great to practice with but that's it. To help my old eyes, I also bought a magnifying light from HF. I seen it here in the reviews and bought it. Makes a world of difference…Check it out

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3670


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will keep everyone up to date. Now that I've given up religion and politics I have to come up with something else to post. Could be difficult…renners and others are betting against me.


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

Great saw…I must have mine 20 years or so…never a problem.
Mike at Flying Dutchman is a great guy, with great blades. He sells an assortment, which is good for beginners.
You can call him, and he will help you with blade choice.
If you are going to do fretwork, you will need drill bits that are smaller in diameter than 1/16". Mike sells them too. 
Enjoy your new toy…it's my favorite tool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

+1 on Mike's Workshop- I'd get the FD sampler to start and drill bits. I find a magnifier/light to be more than useful. The DeWalt will spoil you. If you don't have them then I would recommend a good book or two on scrolling- most have full size patterns in the back that you can print out and attach to your project wood. Also, look at Sheila Landry's (aka Scroll Girl) blog entries. We have a goodly number of really amazing scrollers on site. I'm always blown away by the creativity on display…...........Wes


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*renners and others are betting against me.*
At least hold out until February 12th. That's the date I've got in the pool. ($2 pick is going to make me a grand. I can feel it!)

If you haven't used a real scrollsaw yet you're in for a treat with the Dewalt. One of the resident experts (Sheila) has a series of quick easy classes that are worth at least a read, if not a work-through.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The baby arrived early…


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

What are you waiting for? It only takes 5 minutes to assemble and they give you a couple free blades somewhere in the box. Start scrolling.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## BArnold (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations on your new toy! I've had my 788 since 2005 and have used it only for accents on pieces I've built so far. I bought a good range of blades from Mike when I first got the saw. I keep saying I'll do more scrolling but stay busy with larger projects, darn it!!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a fine machine DKV, congratulations!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought the bandsaw with a 1/8" blade could cut some nice curves. No sanding required with the scrollsaw.


----------



## vinnie (Feb 13, 2009)

DKV, Congratulations! I love my BIG YELLOW! I've had mine for four years now. I just greased all the bearings and put it back together. It runs nice and smooth. I just ordered another one…comes in Tuesday.

Enjoy! Vinnie


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DKV, I think that's a real nice design. Have fun with your new toy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought a brand new most expensive model at the time Delta it came with quick release blade holder which I cannot get to grips with.Now it lies unused on a special bench I made for it from metal.I need to go back to it and try again the blades keep coming out of the holder each and everytime it's a real pain in the whotsit.LOL Alistair


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Today as I was practicing using my scrollsaw I noticed that I was so focused on cutting to the line that my fingers got pretty close to the blade. I surely don't want to be the first to post blood and gore shots of my first scrollsaw accident. Here's the question. How serious can a scrollsaw encounter be? All I can imagine is a small cut before jerking away. Any good scrollsaw stories out there? I swear that if anyone says they cut there thumb off I will demand pix and then delete your post.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the same saw as well, but as my hands get older the saw gets less used. Great saw I think you will enjoy it.


----------

